# Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern



## TaKe (19. Februar 2009)

*Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

Also ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ein Kumpel von mir kommt in sein Windows nicht mehr rein da er das Passwort nicht mehr weiß. Er hat es geändert und meint er hätte sich vertipp und das 2mal an der gleichen Stelle. Ich weiß unwarscheinlich ,aber naja jedenfalls kommt er nicht mehr rein.
Er bat mich sein Passwort zu ändern. Mir ist da spontan die SAM Datein im Verzeichnis Windows/system32/config/ eingefallen. Nun dachte ich das ich mit der PCGH Knoppix DVD den PC boote und dann in dieser Datei das Passwort änder, jedoch ist diese ja verschlüsselt und da ich die Knoppix DVD zu selten benutze um mich wirklich auszukennen, wollte ich Fragen ob es auf der DVD ein Tool gibt um genau diese Datei zu entschlüssel und zu bearbeiten.

Ich danke im Vorraus für hilfe.


----------



## dot (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

Fallen die Tools nicht unter den Anti-Hacker-Paragraphen?


----------



## feivel (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

ja fallen sie...so ein tool ist definitiv auch nicht bei knoppix enthalten..es gibt bootcds die das können....sind aber nicht legal


----------



## TaKe (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

pls closed hab Hilfe bei meinem Kumpel jokerx3 gefunden. Ich machs jetzt mit Erd commander 2003 und das ist legal


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

Kann man bei Windows nicht den abgesicherten Modus starten, sich dort als Root einloggen und dann die Passwörter ändern? Soweit ich weiß, hat doch der Root da auch gar kein Passwort.


----------



## TaKe (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

Das geht solang es sich nicht um Windwos Vista handelt und genau das ist bei mir der Fall gewesen.


----------



## ondy (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

darf man fragen wie genau es denn jetzt funktioniert hat??

hatte mal das gleiche problem und hab formatiert 

gruß


----------



## RaggaMuffin (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

damit ist dir geholfen...funktioniert einwandfrei...

 Ophcrack zeigt, wie unsicher das Windows-Passwort ist
Ophcrack: Die Freeware knackt alphanumerische Windows-Passwörter im Handumdrehen. Die neue Version wird auch Sonderzeichen kennen


Die englischsprachige Freeware Ophcrack knackt das Windows-Passwort in Sekunden (-> Punkt 5). Philippe Oechslin hat das Tool entwickelt, um die Leistungsfähigkeit seiner Rainbow Tables zu demonstrieren. Das Passwort der Windows-Anmeldung eignet sich dafür besonders gut, da es mehrere Schwachstellen aufweist (siehe Punkt 10). Installation: Ophcrack bietet während der Installation an, die nötigen Rainbow Tables herunterzuladen. Für Rechner mit weniger als 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher gibt’s die Table SSTIC04-10k (auf DVD, 388 MB), für PCs mit 512 MB oder mehr RAM nehmen die SSTIC04-5k. Sollte der Download über das Tool nicht klappen, lassen sich die Tables auch manuell herunterladen. Wenn Sie die PC-WELT mit Heft-DVD 5/2006 haben, finden Sie die Tables dort. Entpacken Sie die passende Table in einen eigenen Ordner im Programmverzeichnis von Ophcrack - standardmäßig ist das „C:\Programme\Ophcrack\Win32“. Test: Passwort knacken. Starten Sie Ophcrack, und prüfen Sie, ob das Tool die Ordner mit der Table kennt. Dafür wählen Sie mit „Tables, Tables directory“ und „Add“ den Ordner aus, in dem Ihre Table liegt. Anschließend lesen Sie über „Load“ den Passwort-Hash ein. Hier gehen wir davon aus, dass Sie zu Testzwecken Ihr Windows-Benutzerkennwort knacken wollen. Dafür wählen Sie „Load, From local SAM“. In dem Menü gibt’s auch die Möglichkeit, den Hash aus einer SAM-Datei (-> Punkt 1) einzulesen, die man etwa von einem anderen PC bekommen hat. Über „Launch“ starten Sie den Entschlüsselungsvorgang. Sonderzeichen: Mit Ophcrack lassen sich alphanumerische Windows-Passwörter entschlüsseln - also solche, die nur aus Ziffern und Buchstaben, nicht aber aus Sonderzeichen bestehen. Kennwörter mit Sonderzeichen knackt dagegen Rainbow Crack (-> Punkt 7). Die nächste Version von Ophcrack soll ebenfalls Sonderzeichen bis zum Ascii-Zeichen 128 unterstützen. Sie ist für April angekündigt. Achtung: Das Tool sollten Sie nicht auf Windows-XP-Rechnern mit Prozessoren ausprobieren, die die Datenausführungsverhinderung (Data Execution Prevention, DEP) unterstützen. Das gilt etwa für die 64-Bit-CPUs von AMD. DEP ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion, die verhindert, dass bestimmte Daten, etwa der Hash-Wert, aus dem RAM ausgelesen werden. Der Rechner würde zu einem Neustart gezwungen und dabei eventuell die Systemdatei Lsass.EXE beschädigt. Zur Sicherheit sollten Sie vor dem Test einen Wiederherstellungspunkt erstellen („Alle Programme, Zubehör, Systemprogramme, Systemwiederherstellung“). Sie sollten aber nicht davon ausgehen, dass Ihr System komplett geschützt ist, wenn Sie einen solchen PC haben: Es gibt Tools, die den Wert auch auf Systemen mit DEP auslesen – etwa die englischsprachige Shareware Saminside. 



Zitat: wikipedia

Da ... Sicherheitsvorkehrungen umgeht, muss es nach Inkrafttreten des sogenannten Hackerparagrafen (§202c StGB) in Deutschland als Computerprogramm zum Ausspähen von Daten aufgefasst werden. Somit kann die illegale Benutzung der Software unter Strafe gestellt werden.


----------



## simons700 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

bei nem kumpel von mir ging das sogar mal nur indem man im abgesicherten modus startet und das pawa dann ändert


----------



## Jami (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

ja, er hat^sich dann im abgesicherten modus als Admin eingeloggt. Viele haben da kein Passwort für gesetzt. Und als Admin kann man jedes PW einfach überschreiben, ohne das alte nochmal eingeben zu müssen


----------



## Cheater (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

aber das geht halt leider bei vista so nicht mehr...(jedenfalls nicht ohne vorher einige sachen geregelt zu haben)


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mit Knoppix das Windwos Passwort ändern*

...ich habe grade mal bei jemandem nachgeschaut. Es gibt ja unter Vista tatsächlich keinen Root mehr! Aber kann man nicht von der Windows-CD starten und dann von da aus ein neues Passwort setzen. Das scheint mir irgendwo nahe liegend. Auf der Windows-CD gab es doch immer so "Reparatur"-Tools...


----------

